

Business Cofounder needed for Sticky Frames - adlep

Sticky Frames is a messaging system that lets users display self generated and printed content
on their vehicles. Think of it as “blank” easily adjustable and removable bumper stickers that
are simple to make and print using nothing more than a home printer. The content of Sticky
Frames can be easily created and replaced at will.
I am looking for a person who could help with making the Sticky Frames project a success. I
typically work alone but I have decided to try to push myself outside of my typical comfort zone
and try to develop SF with another person. In fact being able to work with someone on SF is one
of my goals. I would like to find a partner who first and foremost likes and believes in the
concept of Sticky Frames and who is willing to work as hard as I in launching SF into a full blown brand. In return I am willing to give away 30% of the stake in the venture.
======
adlep
Here are some of the potential qualities that I am looking in a business
co‐founder: ‐ A good understating of the Sticky Frames project and a great
enthusiasm for it. \- Good communication skills. \- Social Media expert as I
am not one. My self promotion abilities are extremely limited. I would not
mind my co‐founder to be the exact opposite. I’d admire that and try to
emulate it. \- Someone who can help me out with PR Campaigns. \- Understanding
of the operational aspect of running the business. \- “Wheal and deal” with
investors, follow‐up with inquires, sales and pitch meetings. \- Communicate
with users and follow‐up on their feedback. Make them happy with a least
required effort. \- Gift for scouting both talent and opportunities…
”Opportunities Multiply When They Are Seized” Contact me at computerefix at
gmail dot com for more details.. Thanks Adam

